

5 Million Lines of Obfuscation - spikels
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2013/10/healthcare_gov_problems_what_5_million_lines_of_code_really_means.html

======
isaacb
This is a really lucid response to the 500m loc nonsense

~~~
lakethun
I found it to be the opposite - no new information, no explanation. While the
author certainly know more about programming than a NYT reporter he is simply
guessing about the facts (actual LOC, leaker qualifications, employer and
motives) and his explanation that comments and trailing brackets explain, even
partially, the huge line count is ridiculous.

Perhaps he (or someone else) should contact the NYT reporter to see if this
mystery can be cleared up.

